

What happened to coin? - xxcode

They were supposed to be available by this summer [1]. I haven&#x27;t heard from them so far.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bits.blogs.nytimes.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;10&#x2F;be-careful-with-coin&#x2F;
======
minimaxir
Delayed until Spring 2015, which will make them obsolete:
[http://recode.net/2014/08/26/the-coin-cards-problems-may-
ext...](http://recode.net/2014/08/26/the-coin-cards-problems-may-extend-far-
beyond-delayed-shipments/)

